# The new LENOX SPEED SLOT® Hole Saw Giveaway



## Bertha

Thanks for this! I'm a big Lenox fan.


----------



## HalDougherty

Thanks! I sent mine in before the other 30,000 lumberjocks fill out the form!


----------



## Victor708

Thanks, just filled it out….


----------



## mmccoy1951

Thanks filled it out


----------



## Bertha

Off topic, but if you've never used a Lenox bandsaw blade, I've had really good results with them.


----------



## NiteWalker

Thanks, in for one. Wonder what size they'll send out…


----------



## gpastor

I found more free stuff on Lenox site. This take a little work. In order to get a free Lenox reciprocating saw blade, simply click on the T2 Test Lab, try the blade demo. then go to the Warehouse than the Loading dock

http://www.cutsomething.com/#/home


----------



## Bertha

AWESOME!


----------



## willd

Free is better the cheap. Thanks


----------



## RTim

I love free stuff! Thanks for posting.


----------



## DaleM

Thanks. I have both of them on the way now.


----------



## Wolffarmer

I still remember the first time i used a Lenox hack saw blade. I was sawing away and as usual was looking around to break the boredom then suddenly hacksaw fell down. I looked expecting to see the blade out of the frame but to my great happy surprise the bolt was cut through in about 1/2 the time I was expecting. I have been a Lenox fan since.

Randy


----------



## gpastor

I just got my hole saw in the mail today!!!!!


----------



## Bertha

I got mine yesterday GPastor! Did you get the coupon for the recip blades? I walked out onto the porch with mine and was bragging about it to my fiance (who's a couponer) and I noticed that the fit and finish is a bit lousy. I know I'm being petty and particular here (and the thing is dang sharp) but I think I'd probably pick up a different one if I was in the store. I'm a hardcore Lenox bandsaw blade guy, so I'm surprised at myself for saying all this.


----------



## chrisstef

they make a heck of a razor blade too … the lennox gold and titanium have gotten me through plenty of copper wire stripping


----------

